# New bowl in Kevin's Flame Box Elder



## BarbS (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is a little 5" d. bowl in Flame Box Elder I've made for Mike1950. It is coated with wax only. This is some lovely wood! It makes me look good.

[attachment=4944]

[attachment=4945]

[attachment=4946]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)

Very pretty Barb - you are quite handy on that lathe - love the shape.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very pretty Barb - you are quite handy on that lathe - love the shape.



great looking bowl very nice work barb


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice barb! Love the smooth flowing curves and foot on the bottom. Beautiful wood and turning together equals a great piece


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Here is a little 5" d. bowl in Flame Box Elder I've made for Mike1950. It is coated with wax only. This is some lovely wood! It makes me look good.



Phhhrbbbb. Makes you look good? You could take some of Cougar's pine and turn it into a gem. Beaurtiful work.
Dave


----------



## Barbara Gill (May 1, 2012)

Lovely classic shape. Nice job.


----------



## TimR (May 1, 2012)

Wonderful little bowl! Nice flow to the base.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

Barb's bolw showed up today-it is beautiful. It has great shape and an almost unreal irridescenct color. thanks Barb


----------



## BarbS (May 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Barb's bolw showed up today-it is beautiful. It has great shape and an almost unreal irridescenct color. thanks Barb



 You're very welcome, Mike. Glad you liked it.


----------

